# Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 1.1 Service Pack 1 (KB928366)



## TooHotty (Mar 16, 2008)

Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 1.1 Service Pack 1 (KB928366)

I could download but not install. This is how i fixed it.

Well i fixed the issue. For do the following, anyone else. It worked for me.
Step 1: Download Microsoft Windows Installer CleanUp Utility

============================================

1. Visit: http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...BD/msicuu2.exe

2. Please save the file on your Desktop

3. Please double click the msicuu2.exe file to install it onto your computer.

Step 2: Remove .NET Framework 1.1

===========================

1. Click Start -> All Programs->Windows Installer Clean Up.

2. Please locate and remove .NET Framework software.

After performing these steps, please move on to the following suggestions to reinstall .NET Framework 1.1 and its updates.

Step 3: Install .NET Framework 1.1 Redistributable Package and its updates

==============================================

Please download and install the following updates in order.

Microsoft .NET Framework Version 1.1 Redistributable Package

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...6/dotnetfx.exe

Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...867460-X86.exe

Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 1.1 Service Pack 1 (KB928366)

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...928366-X86.exe

Note: When the "File Download" window appears, please click Save, and follow the directions to save the file on the Desktop. After downloading all the setup files, please double-click on each one to install them.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Idle question? .....

This was released 8 months ago, why are you only attempting to install it now?


----------

